# picking my first bike



## victorscp (Nov 8, 2011)

hey guys i been debating on what to start riding with and i have narrowed it down to these two models

the schwinn tourist
or 
the alton corsa zr900

i plan on riding paved trails and maybe some unpaved trails nothing crazy just flat dirt roads
i plan to have a trailer so i can take the kids with me.:thumbsup:


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

I've never heard of the Alton so I googled it and at 9.1kg it's a pig for a "carbon" frame. The Schwinn you mention I could only find on Target's site. It appears to be a $260 Hybrid. 

So I'm confused. You're comparing a basic drop-bar road bike to an even more basic straight-bar hybrid.

If you were my neighbor I'd suggest you take a look at bikes like these:

Schwinn Sporterra
Specialized Crossroads Sport
Trek 7100

Why? Because I don't want my neighbor being pissed off because he picked a crappy bike or because he picked a bike that wasn't designed for what he wants to do with it.


----------



## victorscp (Nov 8, 2011)

lol thanks i like the schwinn sporterra, not a fan of suspension on bikes
i think that is more what i will benefit from your choices


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

you can look at good options from Trek and Specialized without a suspension. Bikes like Specialized Bicycle Components : Sirrus
7000 - Trek Bicycle


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

I was picking random bikes at a price point. You'll be better served with a rigid fork.


----------



## victorscp (Nov 8, 2011)

thanks again guys for the help. im on the hunt now for a sporterra so i can test ride it


----------



## victorscp (Nov 8, 2011)

hey guys so i bought a bike not the best but its a start. i ended up going with a schwinn varsity. i'll post pics after i get it back from the lbs. gonna have them tighten it up and adjust derailleurs, brakes all that good stuff.

i got it off craigslist for 100 bucks so i cant really complain if its not the fastest or lightest haha


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

victorscp said:


> hey guys so i bought a bike not the best but its a start. i ended up going with a schwinn varsity. i'll post pics after i get it back from the lbs. gonna have them tighten it up and adjust derailleurs, brakes all that good stuff.
> 
> i got it off craigslist for 100 bucks so i cant really complain if its not the fastest or lightest haha


Good deal! For $100, you can't go wrong. If you find that you stick with riding, and discover what kind of riding you do most and end up wanting a better/different bike, you'll have more of an idea what you want, and could always sell this one for at least what you paid for it. 

Kudos to you. I hate to see noobs [of which I am one myself] going out and spending $1000 on a bike, and then three months later, it just sits in the garage...or they realize it's not the type of bike their riding demands, and have to sell it for a fraction of what they paid for it.

You're doing it the right way.


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke (Sep 24, 2011)

SolitaryRider said:


> Good deal! For $100, you can't go wrong. If you find that you stick with riding, and discover what kind of riding you do most and end up wanting a better/different bike, you'll have more of an idea what you want, and could always sell this one for at least what you paid for it.
> 
> Kudos to you. I hate to see noobs [of which I am one myself] going out and spending $1000 on a bike, and then three months later, it just sits in the garage...or they realize it's not the type of bike their riding demands, and have to sell it for a fraction of what they paid for it.
> 
> You're doing it the right way.


X 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## NunoSuave (Dec 12, 2011)

*need help with bike accessories*

not sure if this is the right place to post this but.. what are the main accessories I should have for cycling? Please include items I should take with me when cycling and items I should have at home (repair, maintenance, etc). Please let me know the most popular items, based on quality and affordability. Thanks!


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

NunoSuave said:


> not sure if this is the right place to post this but.. what are the main accessories I should have for cycling? Please include items I should take with me when cycling and items I should have at home (repair, maintenance, etc). Please let me know the most popular items, based on quality and affordability. Thanks!


Mate, there is plenty of info elsewhere in this forum, I'm sure all ya have to do is look through the beginner section..


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Try this thread.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/beginners-corner/tools-carry-264540.html


----------



## NunoSuave (Dec 12, 2011)

Thaanks!


----------

